# P-51D two-seater crashes in Fredericksburg. Both occupants killed



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2018)

Two killed after vintage plane crashes in Fredericksburg


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2018)

Sad news.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2018)

RIP


----------



## airminded88 (Nov 19, 2018)

It's being speculated that the second occupant could have been a B-17 pilot...


----------



## stona (Nov 19, 2018)

Pecos Bill and owner/pilot Cowden Ward Jr.
The passenger was indeed a B-17 veteran, yet to be named.


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh man, thats terrible.


----------



## Skyediamonds (Nov 23, 2018)

Any news as to the cause of the crash?


----------

